# Advice on coating brass



## woodhutt (10 May 2020)

I've got a bunch of mostly brass Zippo lighters collected over the years and thought a good lock-down project would be to build a display case for them.
First though I decided to clean them and now I want to apply a coating that will slow down the oxidation process so that they only need 'reviving' every year or so. I'm trying to avoid too much polishing as the engraving on some of them is beginning to suffer (see photo).







Is there a specific coating for brass that will do this or can I simply use a clear, spray-on, matt lacquer finish that can be periodically removed and re-applied without damaging the surface?
As a non-metalworker, any suggestions/advice would be much appreciated.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 May 2020)

Microcrystalline wax?


----------



## Rorschach (10 May 2020)

What Phil said. Renaissance wax is the premier brand, I have used litres of the stuff but I am trying out Axminster's version and it seems every bit as good but a tiny bit harder to apply.


----------



## woodhutt (10 May 2020)

Thanks to both Phil and Rorschach. I never even considered wax and I call myself a woodworker  
Pete


----------



## Droogs (10 May 2020)

believe it or not but ordinary halfords car laquer in a can is fine. I use it a lot and have had many lighters and brass/bronze thingscoated in it if they are just going to sit there on display. I first used it on my trumpet, flugel horn and french horn at school as I couldn't stand the smell of Duraglit and hated polishing them


removal by acetone


----------



## Sideways (10 May 2020)

How about metalguard ultra. I would guess it's not reserved only for ferrous metals.


----------



## woodhutt (10 May 2020)

Droogs. Thanks for that. I have done the same with an old brass ship's bell and it lasted well for a couple of years but I never knew if I was perhaps 'etching'the brass.
Sideways. I looked for the product you mentioned and can't find it locally so I would have to ship it in unless I can find an equivalent.
I can get the Renaissance Wax locally at about NZ$48 for 200 ml (about 25 GBP so not cheap) but SWMBO tells me it is also recommended for use on her long arm quilting machine for lubricating the tracks so I think I can persuade to go halves 8) 
Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 May 2020)

You can find MCs cheaper than Renaissance. (I make my own - about £4 a jar  ).


----------



## woodhutt (10 May 2020)

Just did a quick search for microcrystalline wax and found a local conservator company who sell it at NZ$13 (7 GBP) for 500 grammes. A heck of a lot cheaper than the Renaissance. 
Thanks for the tips everyone.
Pete


----------



## Duncan A (18 May 2020)

Phil, how do you make your own? I thought MC wax was high tech refinery stuff and beyond the reach of mere mortals.
Duncan


----------



## sunnybob (18 May 2020)

All commercial brass items are spray lacquered. Its much easier to spray than to apply wax polish to small fiddly items, trust me :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: 8)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 May 2020)

Duncan A":3oobk9ls said:


> Phil, how do you make your own? I thought MC wax was high tech refinery stuff and beyond the reach of mere mortals.
> Duncan



I just buy the wax in blocks and melt it with turpentine. I use turpentine for the smell, but white spirit would do.


----------



## AESamuel (28 May 2020)

How thick a coating should you use with MC wax? I know you're supposed to apply it "sparingly" but how sparingly is that? Particularly when applying to metal.


----------



## Droogs (28 May 2020)

put a dab (5mm square) on your finger and rub it around and see how far you get and then ad a little more. If you see streaks on metal it's too much and means a lot more effort to work in and get a nice sheen


----------



## AESamuel (30 May 2020)

Droogs":1lb64miq said:


> put a dab (5mm square) on your finger and rub it around and see how far you get and then ad a little more. If you see streaks on metal it's too much and means a lot more effort to work in and get a nice sheen



So it really is a tiny amount. Thanks!


----------

